

New Wordpress Default Theme for 2010 In Development - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/exclusive-new-wordpress-default-theme-for-2010-in-development/

======
aidscholar
For some reason it reminds me of the Thesis theme. Maybe the choice in fonts?

